# Some Random Tank Pics



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

Here's the state of my tank right now - but just wait a month or 2 and you won't even recognize it! With the exception of some GSA and some other unidentified as of yet algae... I think I've finally figured out some of this hobby. It's time to try some stemmies and actually make it look like it's scaped instead of just a bunch of plants that were allowed to run wild.

I'm planning on upping the lighting, doing my own less obtrusive intake and spraybar... ditch the power head, and hide the airstone behind the spray bar. (Airstone is only to break up surface scum after lights out)

Stemmies, manzanita, and a ground cover... YUM!

I was just fooling around wiht my 40D and the 35mm F2 lens. I really need to get a macro lens at some point as well as a wireless flash trigger for my 580exII.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice pics!

I'm waiting for my flash trigger to come as we speak. 

What angle did you position the flash at for the full tank shot?

I've also got a speedlite 580EX II and a 5D w/ various lenses.

If you are looking for an amazzzinnnnng macro lens, check out the canon 100mm macro lens. Its 1:1 and 2.8F (don't get the 2.0F one - that one is more for portraits). The lens is probably the best macro lens available.


----------



## csaxe21 (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice tank. Are you using CO2, or/and ferts?
Also, are those Bronze Cories, and is one of your Harlequins blind in one eye? I bought one that was, and he always screwed up the schooling, because it was as if they would wait for him, and his eye was starring at the glass or the back of the tank, so it just didn't know what to do.


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

Zapins: These pictures were all taken without flash; I just used ISO 1600 with my 35 F2. The ST-E2 is on the 'piggy bank' list for photography equipment.

I REALLY want the 100mm macro - but that's money I just don't have right now.

Csaxe21:

The store I bought them from said they were _aeneus_ cories; ,meaning they're green cories? I really don't know for sure, but they were the cheapest ones at the shop at the time of purchase.

Yes, that rasbora is blind in one eye; he doesn't seem to mess with the shoaling or have any difficulties feeding at all.

Here's the new 10G that's just begging for its new Eheim and CO2 

The light on top of it is a 36w AHS kit.


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

LOL at the FTS with the head-on angelfish, I try to grab that shot myself, big lug is always hogging my camera space. :mmph:

Nice tanks btw :thumbsup:


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

Oops... just realized I didn't comment on on ferts or CO2.

Pressurized CO2 and I dose PPS-Pro with a 50% water change every 10 days or so.


----------



## csaxe21 (Nov 25, 2008)

Corydoras Aeneus are Bronze Corydoras, or Albino Corydoras (Bronze Species as well), but they may not be Bronze if they told you otherwise, maybe they just had the scientific name mixed up. You might have Emerald Green Corydoras (Brochis Splendens).

Here are some pictures if you cared to see any differences between the two.
http://liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+1161+944&pcatid=944

and

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=51

I'm pretty sure the Emerald's are the biggest Cory. They grow up to 3.5"


----------



## csaxe21 (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh, so I guess we'll have a very similar setup once I get my pressurized working again, and I get in my dry ferts to do the PPS-Pro.


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm pretty sure they're the 'bronze' species you linked to. They are definitely more like 2.5" fish than 3.5" fish.


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

Here's some more Cory pictures - I tried to keep the colors as accurate to real life as I could; it sure is hard getting the colors right when the tank lighting is mixed, the room lighting is different, and then your camera wants to try and auto white balance. 


































Also, here are 2 close ups of my manzanita which was recently scrubbed that's just sitting in the 10G. I see a touch of old moss that I need to go back and pull off. I just thought the detail in the wood was neat (not to mention it let me play with my new tripod  )


----------

